# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  عوامل خطر برای سرطان بیضه

## salamatpedia

*عوامل خطر برای سرطان بیضه*

1) شواهدی وجود دارد که خطر ابتلا به سرطان بیضه در مردانی که بیضه نزول نکرده دارند (نهان بیضگی) به طور معمول بالاتر است. این بدان معناست که در طول رشد در دوران جنینی و ابتدای کودکی بیضه ها از شکم به داخل کیسه بیضه حرکت نکرده است. به همین دلیل، برای اصلاح این مشکل، جراحی در سن یک سالگی توصیه می شود.مردان مبتلا به بیضه نزول نکرده (نهان بیضگی) چهار تا شش برابر بیشتر احتمال دارد تا ابتلا به سرطان بیضه در آن ها تشخیص داده شود، اما خطر نسبی (RR) در افرادی که قبل از بلوغ بضه خود را عمل کرده و به داخل کیسه بیضه آورده اند (ارکیوپکسی) به 2 تا 3 می رسد. اگر چه نشان افزایش خطر ابتلا به سرطان در بیضه نزول نکرده دیده می شود، ولی در یک متاآنالیز دیده شده است که بیضه طرف مقابل که که نزول طبیعی داشته نیز کمی در خطر افزایش سرطان می باشد.2)پیشینه نژادی / قومی یک مرد می تواند یکی دیگر از عوامل خطر باشد. دلیل تفاوت در میزان بروز سرطان بیضه در نژادها و قومیت های مختلف ناشناخته است و همچنان نیاز به تحقیق دارد.سایر عوامل خطرساز برای سرطان بیضه عبارتند از:3) سابقه خانوادگی4) سرطان بیضه دیگر

*از کجا بفهمیم بیضه ها سالم هستند؟*

معاینه بیضه توسط خود عملی ساده است و می تواند به سرعت تبدیل به بخشی از کارهای روزمره شما شود. شما همچنین می توانید از شریک جنسی تان بخواهید که او این کار را برای شما انجام دهد.☑ هر یک از بیضه ها به طور جداگانه معاینه کنید.
☑ برای معاینه بهتر می توانید در جلوی آینه این کار را انجام دهید گرچه این کار الزامی نیست.
☑ با استفاده از هر دو دست، شست خود را در جلوی بیضه و انگشتان اشاره و میانی دست خود را در زیر و پشت بیضه قرار هید. بعد به آرامی با لغزاندن انگشتان بر روی پوست کیسه بیضه و در سراسر بیضه آنرا لمس کنید. سعی کنید بیضه را مالش ندهید.
☑ تمام سطح بیضه را لمس و بررسی کنید. سطح بیضه ها باید صاف، بدون توده و  احساس درد یا حساسیت باشد.
☑ هر دو سمت بیضه ها نزدیک به اپیدیدیم را لمس کنید. اپیدیدیم یک لوله کاما شکل(ویرگول شکل) و طناب مانند است که محل ذخیره و حمل و نقل اسپرم می باشد و بصورت عمودی در سطح پشتی و تا حدودی بالای بیضه قرار دارد. برجستگی و “توده” اپیدیدیم را با توده غیر طبیعی بیضه اشتباه نگیرید. توده های سرطانی معمولا در جلوی بیضه یافت می شود. اگر شما مطمئن نیستید اگر توده ای که لمس می کنید اپیدیدیم هست یا توده بیضه، توصیه می شود توسط ارولوژیست معاینه شوید.

معاینه بیضه توسط خود بایستی یک بار در ماه پس از یک حمام آب گرم و دوش گرفتن انجام شود.

*نکات قابل توجه در معاینه بیضه توسط خود فرد*


توده یا ندول کوچک، سخت و بدون درد در بیضهبزرگ شدن بیضه ها و / یا احساس سنگینی اضافی در بیضهتغییر در احساس بیضه  یا در قوام آندرد مبهم در پایین شکم یا کشاله ران

برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد  *معاینه بیضه توسط خود فرد* *اینجا* را کلیک کنید.

----------

